# Lance's Response



## Tomahawk (May 4, 2012)

On Twitter:

"What am I doing tonight? Hanging with my family, unaffected, and thinking about this."

http://mediaroom.livestrong.org/press-releases/the-lance-armstrong-foundation-celebrates-15-years-0940424

I hope that didn't surprise anyone, I'll simplify by "I don't give a s**t". 

Lance will be focusing on now and the future with his successful foundation - the only ones worked up by this all are USADA, Hamilton and Landis seeking attention and all the anti-Lance crusaders on this forum while Armstrong moves on. 

Oh and bad luck to all the riders banned for 6 months, blackmailed into making empty apologies and statements by being forced to give evidence against Armstrong. I seriously doubt any of them are actually sorry.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Yet another fanboy who can't handle the truth.....

Where do you people come from?


----------



## Tomahawk (May 4, 2012)

I know the truth - Lance doped, like everyone else. I'm just not but hurt over it.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Tomahawk said:


> I know the truth - Lance doped, like everyone else. I'm just not but hurt over it.


So, you don't care that he intimidated those who spoke out against him, ruined careers, lied to everyone on the planet and cheated his way to multi-million dollar stardom, all while cowering under the "cancer" banner?

Yep, that's pretty much akin to being a fanboy, especially when you're saying people were 
"blackmailed" and being "force to give evidence against" the scumbag.


----------



## Tomahawk (May 4, 2012)

Do I care? Not especially.

If this is all so shocking to you maybe you should spend a little time in competitive sport and see how competitors treat each other. If you're ever wondering why you were never successful in life either you could take a cue from how successful people become so in a brutal culture.

The cancer banner? The man had cancer, and raised over $500 million for his cause. Are you really so petty as to degrade that achievement which has helped millions of people and advanced cancer research because of bitterness and envy? Nothing you could do in a million years would come close to his achievements on and off the bike, for himself and for others.


----------



## Tomahawk (May 4, 2012)

And yes, I consider the recent statements and apologies by some of the riders involved in giving evidence and forced and blackmailed. Do you think they would have willingly done so themselves? They made the choice to dope - just to have careers in the sport at all because at the time that's what was demanded of them.

Yeah... there's a reason why they're only saying this now. They were dragged into this by threats of persecution by USADA.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)




----------



## slegros (Sep 22, 2009)

Tomahawk said:


> And yes, I consider the recent statements and apologies by some of the riders involved in giving evidence and forced and blackmailed. Do you think they would have willingly done so themselves? They made the choice to dope - just to have careers in the sport at all because at the time that's what was demanded of them.
> 
> Yeah... there's a reason why they're only saying this now. They were dragged into this by threats of persecution by USADA.


Its great... Its a big step toward cleaning up cycling, but one glaring question remains:

WHY NOW?

That question needs to be addressed in order for cycling to take further steps in the right direction.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

den bakker said:


>


That one just never gets old.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

slegros said:


> Its great... Its a big step toward cleaning up cycling, but one glaring question remains:
> 
> WHY NOW?
> 
> That question needs to be addressed in order for cycling to take further steps in the right direction.


LA is still involved in cycling. Isn't/wasn't he part owner of Team RS? He was still an active triathlete. Bruyneel was still an active DS. The doctors were still involved in cycling.

It's not like the case was stuck in time 10+ years ago.


----------



## slegros (Sep 22, 2009)

lemonlime said:


> LA is still involved in cycling. Isn't/wasn't he part owner of Team RS? He was still an active triathlete. Bruyneel was still an active DS. The doctors were still involved in cycling.
> 
> It's not like the case was stuck in time 10+ years ago.


Exactly! But why wasn't he done for a test in '99, '01, or sooner? How and why did he pass all the tests he did? Why was USADA prompted to action by the FDA? Many questions remain....

It all should have never even reached this point. The reasons why it did need to be analyzed and addressed for the good of the sport.


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

Tomahawk said:


> Do I care? Not especially.


But you do care enough to come onto a forum and tell people that you don't care. 

Irony is delicious


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Tomahawk said:


> Do I care? Not especially.
> 
> If this is all so shocking to you maybe you should spend a little time in competitive sport and see how competitors treat each other. If you're ever wondering why you were never successful in life either you could take a cue from how successful people become so in a brutal culture.
> 
> The cancer banner? The man had cancer, and raised over $500 million for his cause. Are you really so petty as to degrade that achievement which has helped millions of people and advanced cancer research because of bitterness and envy? Nothing you could do in a million years would come close to his achievements on and off the bike, for himself and for others.


Spoken like a true fanboy. 

You're in the wrong forum, kid.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

slegros said:


> Exactly! But why wasn't he done for a test in '99, '01, or sooner? How and why did he pass all the tests he did? Why was USADA prompted to action by the FDA? Many questions remain....
> 
> It all should have never even reached this point. The reasons why it did need to be analyzed and addressed for the good of the sport.


See also:
Hein, Pat and UCI corruption.


----------



## slegros (Sep 22, 2009)

robdamanii said:


> See also:
> Hein, Pat and UCI corruption.


Hopefully they're next.....


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Tomahawk said:


> On Twitter:
> 
> "What am I doing tonight? Hanging with my family, unaffected, and thinking about this."
> 
> ...


Actually I'm guessing he cares very much hence the crafted message about how he doesn't care, also knowing that people like you (who also pretend to not care) will spread it around.

I'll simplify by "I bet those grapes are sour anyway"

His statement rings about as true as the whole "I'm not fighting this" while continuing to fight constantly.

When they come for the money (which seems likely) you might see more of a reaction.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

32and3cross said:


> Actually I'm guessing he cares very much hence the crafted message about how he doesn't care,
> 
> His statement rings about as true as the whole "I'm not fighting this" while continuing to fight constantly.
> .


Absolutely, and it's the only thing he can say. No more denials cause he can't, no more protesting his innocence only feigned indifference and getting his republican mates to try and attack USADA. It's all he has left, parry and deflect.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Ignoring reality is what crazy people do best.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

anyone who believes LA "doesn't give a schitt" is delusional.

At this point, his image is all he has left. He has cultivated that image very carefully over many years. To believe for even a moment that he doesn't care that a good portion of that image he's cultivated is going down the crapper ...... I find that inconceivable.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

slegros said:


> Hopefully they're next.....


I really hope you're right. It's the logical and necessary next step.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Love it when the fanboys come out of the woods to post a "I don't care" post and goes on to elaborate to the world why they don't care, as if we care to read about their "I don't care". Classic denial.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

I wonder what he tells his kids...


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

robdamanii said:


> he intimidated those who spoke out against him, ruined careers, lied to everyone on the planet and cheated his way to multi-million dollar stardom, all while cowering under the "cancer" banner?


Go big or go home.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Local Hero said:


> Go big or go home.


He went big and he's going home with nothing.

Thankfully.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

robdamanii said:


> He went big and he's going home with nothing.
> 
> Thankfully.



I wouldn't say nothing. Hes still really really rich. He still has had a chance to win the tour and live the life of a pro at the vary vary top. He is getting to take his toys and go home. He cheated his way to the top and cheated to stay there. He got more then most of us that race will ever get out of the sport we love. Yes I hate lance and all that he stands for.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Has LA's twitter account vanished?


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

Mosovich said:


> I wonder what he tells his kids...


"Everybody was doing it, and you seem to like spending the money."


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

pulser955 said:


> I wouldn't say nothing. Hes still really really rich. He still has had a chance to win the tour and live the life of a pro at the vary vary top. He is getting to take his toys and go home. He cheated his way to the top and cheated to stay there. He got more then most of us that race will ever get out of the sport we love. Yes I hate lance and all that he stands for.


I'm not so sure he'll be so rich once people get done with him. The SCA fiasco may come back to him, some prize winnings may be paid back, etc etc. 

I'm sure there'll be other suits to come as well. 

Should be an interesting few months ahead.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

pulser955 said:


> I wouldn't say nothing. Hes still really really rich. He still has had a chance to win the tour and live the life of a pro at the vary vary top. He is getting to take his toys and go home. He cheated his way to the top and cheated to stay there. He got more then most of us that race will ever get out of the sport we love. Yes I hate lance and all that he stands for.


Given his background, it sure beats the dead-end construction job or the like he would have probably ended up doing otherwise.


----------



## Data_God (Oct 9, 2012)

If the ban is upheld by the UCI. A big if since upholding it almost results in an admission by the UCI of some level of corruption then it will be interesting to see how long it is before SCA files a lawsuit for their 5 million Dollars ......

And the Feds can refile at any time as well. There is still a lot of Drama to be played out. Going to be entertaining that's for certain.

Bill


----------



## Unica (Sep 24, 2004)

pulser955 said:


> I wouldn't say nothing. Hes still really really rich. He still has had a chance to win the tour and live the life of a pro at the vary vary top. He is getting to take his toys and go home. He cheated his way to the top and cheated to stay there. He got more then most of us that race will ever get out of the sport we love. Yes I hate lance and all that he stands for.


I could not have said it better myself.

I'm really struggling to understand how people can say they admire him and he's such a role model when _everything_ was built on a complete sham.


----------



## bballr4567 (Jul 17, 2012)

Not normal. 

Lance has to act like he doesn't care. If he admits his life is done.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

"Meanwhile, Armstrong’s cancer survivorship foundation Livestrong charges on. On Tuesday, Livestrong posted a job listing for, of all things, a government relations manager — poignant considering that the Texas-based charity sent a lobbyist to Capitol Hill in June to discuss USADA’s funding. (USADA receives about $10 million a year in the form of a grant from the Office of National Drug Control Policy.)"


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Mosovich said:


> I wonder what he tells his kids...


It's ok to cheat to get ahead, everyone else is doing it.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

pulser955 said:


> I wouldn't say nothing. Hes still really really rich. He still has had a chance to win the tour and live the life of a pro at the vary vary top. He is getting to take his toys and go home. He cheated his way to the top and cheated to stay there. He got more then most of us that race will ever get out of the sport we love. Yes I hate lance and all that he stands for.


And he got to bang Sheryl Crow. :thumbsup:


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Some thought this wold not damage his brand or effect his popularity

http://www.cbc.ca/news/yourcommunity/2012/10/fans-heartbroken-by-damning-lance-armstrong-report.html

Yeah, that didn't happen. He is screwed, groupies deserting in mass


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Tomahawk said:


> Do I care? Not especially.
> 
> If this is all so shocking to you maybe you should spend a little time in competitive sport and see how competitors treat each other. If you're ever wondering why you were never successful in life either you could take a cue from how successful people become so in a brutal culture.
> 
> The cancer banner? The man had cancer, and raised over $500 million for his cause. Are you really so petty as to degrade that achievement which has helped millions of people and advanced cancer research because of bitterness and envy? Nothing you could do in a million years would come close to his achievements on and off the bike, for himself and for others.


Livestrong does not fund research. For the first 10 years they spent more money on parties and advertising lance's brand. Impressive if you care about Nike, not so much if you care about cancer.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Tomahawk said:


> Do I care? Not especially.
> 
> If this is all so shocking to you maybe you should spend a little time in competitive sport and see how competitors treat each other. If you're ever wondering why you were never successful in life either you could take a cue from how successful people become so in a brutal culture.
> 
> The cancer banner? The man had cancer, and raised over $500 million for his cause. Are you really so petty as to degrade that achievement which has helped millions of people and advanced cancer research because of bitterness and envy? Nothing you could do in a million years would come close to his achievements on and off the bike, for himself and for others.


LOL - if you did not care, you would not have started a thread about it.

If Lance had really moved on, he would not have twittered about it, and tried to hold out his foundation in that same tweet as if it makes everything alright. If he was a man, he would keep the two separate and not try to make it seem as though the bad he has done is alright because of the good he has done. All he is doing is sullying his foundation by associating it in the same sentence as his doping scandal.

How does the saying go "Show me a great fortune and I will show you a great crime."


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

robdamanii said:


> He went big and he's going home with nothing.
> 
> Thankfully.


really...... nothing.....WOW


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Some thought this wold not damage his brand or effect his popularity
> 
> Fans heartbroken by damning Lance Armstrong report - Your Community
> 
> Yeah, that didn't happen. He is screwed, groupies deserting in mass


Maybe you should read all the response as I would guesstimate 40% still support the guy and his achievements, both on and off the bike. It is really up to Nike to decide if he is screwed or not.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

SicBith said:


> Maybe you should read all the response as I would guesstimate 40% still support the guy and his achievements, both on and off the bike. It is really up to Nike to decide if he is screwed or not.


10% or less.


----------



## AtomicMoose (Aug 15, 2012)

I had read that donations to LiveStrong were up after the ban was announced back in August. I'd be curious to know what the next few weeks show. That is where real support loss/gain will be felt.


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

AtomicMoose said:


> I had read that donations to LiveStrong were up after the ban was announced back in August. I'd be curious to know what the next few weeks show. That is where real support loss/gain will be felt.


If you have a browse of his facebook page there's been a pretty big turnaround from the 90% fanboys it was after the ban. 

I think my favourite so far is: "Lance, you are c*nt."

Sticking it to dopers AND to grammar


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I hate to rain on the parade of Lance fans that still believe he is invincible and will come out of this unscathed, but I have a strong feeling that things are about to get real uncomfortable for Mr. Armstrong (and it sounds like Bruyneel has already been fired today):

Armstrong case: SCA Promotions waiting for UCI response before deciding about legal action


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Anyone going to the Livestrong Challenge next weekend? It'll be a fanboy lovefest, albeit an awkward one this year. It would be embarrassed to be seen there, all yellowed up. 
Although I will give it to Livestrong and their promotion of cancer awareness. I don't know about you, but I had never heard of the disease before they made me aware.


----------



## Priit (Feb 17, 2012)

*Samuel Sánchez stands up for Lance*

*Samuel Sánchez stands up for Lance
*

There's still a considerable minority in the peloton steadfastly standing by the disgraced Texan. In what is likely to come as a disappointment to many Lance haters, Euskaltel leader and icon Samuel Sánchez appears to be one of the latter.

_"Until the contrary is proved, he remains innocent", he told the Associated Press ahead of embarking on the Tour of Beijing's third stage on Thursday. "Lance has overcome many controls, and even until today he has never been found positive in any of them", he continued_

_His answers in this case leave a lot to be desired for those looking for a big-name rider in the pack to step forward, break the omertá and tell Lance just what kind of damage he's done to their sport and their profession. Samu is arguably Spain's only true great at present never to have been implicated in doping-related activities, save for Joaquin Rodríguez perhaps._

I've always liked Samuel Sánchez and now my opinion about him is even higher.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Spoken like a true old-school professional.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Uh... dude did he even read the 200 page report, exhibits and affidavit? It pretty much HAS been proven that Lance doped and was involved in systematic doping. That is why the UCI is about to sanction him and Bruyneel was fired today. I don't even get what Sammy is saying to be honest. Wiggins response seems to be more in touch with reality:

Wiggins: USADA Armstrong Case 'pretty Damning' | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Rashadabd said:


> Uh... dude did he even read the 200 page report, exhibits and affidavit? It pretty much HAS been proven that Lance doped and was involved in systematic doping. That is why the UCI is about to sanction him and Bruyneel was fired today. I don't even get what Sammy is saying to be honest. Wiggins response seems to be more in touch with reality:
> 
> Wiggins: USADA Armstrong Case 'pretty Damning' | Cyclingnews.com


He doesn't need to. You're trying to apply sensible logic to the situation rather than old school professional cyclist logic. In that world if you don't test positive than there is no problem.


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

I have heard in the past that cycling in Europe, was a way for working class folk to escape the drudgery of factory work, etc. Unlike say, in America where cycling tends to be an upward middle class type sport.

I guess it would be fair to say that a lot of the European peleton are not the brightest bulbs in the box, eh? Anyone with half a functioning brain can read the 200 page excert from the reasoned decision and deduce that the SS. Pharmstrong is a fast sinking ship, and should be given a wide berth to insure that one doesn't go down with it.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It looks more trouble could be headed Lance's way:

Sunday Times considering legal action against Armstrong


----------



## adimiro (Jun 28, 2007)

"You get what you give"


anonymous wise person


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

mpre53 said:


> And he got to bang Sheryl Crow. :thumbsup:


Yeah, but he probably had to listen to her music too..


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

sir duke said:


> Yeah, but he probably had to listen to her music too..


Lance Armstrong's Endurance Tested By Sheryl Crow Concert | The Onion - America's Finest News Source


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

*?*

id read somewhere that livestrong's money was really mismanaged and suspicious. What more do you know? 
I'm also sick of him pointing to the charity as if he went out and collected the money himself. 
And the juiciest bit is, from what I read, doing the drugs and transfusions he was doing is cancerous. Maybe he gave himself cancer.


----------



## iamnotfilip (Jul 9, 2007)

You've gotta admire Lance's never give up attitude, a mark of a true champion. The odds are so stacked against him yet he's still not giving up. We need someone like that to teach the future generations of cyclists about the attitude needed to win a bike race.

But seriously, is Lance really trying to find his way out of this one? I imagine his plan might be something like:

1. Wait for a few days for the media reaction to quiet down. In this time, do not respond as that will just keep the story alive. Spend your time convincing sponsors to give you time, because you intend to clear up your image.

2. Start poking holes in the testimony. There's a thousand pages of it, there's gotta be something that can be disproved. Remember, you don't need something substantial, just a bit to make a media splash.

3. Pull some contacts and get the media to report on people who still support him. This is the crucial step as if done well enough, it will allow him to keep the sponsors, continue with Livestrong or whatever else he does even if in reduced capacity.

4.  Pull some strings (and this is open to interpretation) at the UCI to try to appeal the decision on the basis that there is no "hard" evidence and that he never tested positive or whatever the party line is. This will be the most difficult to do, most likely impossible. 

But it's the success of number 3 that is crucial to him, to retain face, at least in the US, which is all he can hope for at this point.

Media relation strategies are down to a science in the US, facts don't necessarily need to get in the way. Can he pull it off?


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Well one of his lawyers is saying he might take a polygraph (no doubt administered by their people). That either means his lawyer is f*ckin clueless or if he passes it they cooked the test and/or Lance really is a psychopath.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Dwayne Barry said:


> Well one of his lawyers is saying he might take a polygraph (no doubt administered by their people). That either means his lawyer is f*ckin clueless or if he passes it they cooked the test and/or Lance really is a psychopath.


it went the other way: all witnesses _should_ take the polygraph according to LAs lawyer. as for LA, he was not so sure.


----------



## adimiro (Jun 28, 2007)

i


iamnotfilip said:


> You've gotta admire Lance's never give up attitude, a mark of a true champion. The odds are so stacked against him yet he's still not giving up. We need someone like that to teach the future generations of cyclists about the attitude needed to win a bike race.


Everything made sense except ^^^^

(1) Doping and intimidating/harrassing anyone that questions or disagrees with you are not traits of a true champion but of a bonefide cheater and bully.

(2) Pathological lying is not healthy or admirable.

(3) Teaching kids that doping or cheating to win at any cost is not acceptable.
I want my Betsy Andreu to be my kid's role model.


----------



## cityeast (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm starting to doubt Lance's testicular cancer ever existed. To have that you need some balls to start with.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Priit said:


> *Samuel Sánchez stands up for Lance
> *
> 
> There's still a considerable minority in the peloton steadfastly standing by the disgraced Texan. In what is likely to come as a disappointment to many Lance haters, Euskaltel leader and icon Samuel Sánchez appears to be one of the latter.
> ...


Based on those remarks by Sanchez, I'm more skeptical that he's a doper.

Or, he hasn't heard all the witness testimony and read the reports from blood scientists about Lance's blood - even in Lance's recent comeback. 

Or, Sanchez is dumb.


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

This was a pretty amusing article:

Bernstein: Lance Armstrong Is A Witch « CBS Chicago


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

adimiro said:


> i
> 
> Everything made sense except ^^^^
> 
> ...


The next sentence started with "But seriously"


----------



## adimiro (Jun 28, 2007)

jpaschal01 said:


> The next sentence started with "But seriously"


But seriously,....It's getting harder and harder to distinguish the continued Lance-supporting crazies vs the sarcastic realists.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Where are the Lance fans (specifically the one that started this thread)? Is the evidence just too overwhelming or what? To find out that no only is your hero a liar and cheat but also and most importantly, a scumbag of the highest order?

He ruined people's careers. Followed racers that had opportunities on other teams and used his power to ensure those opportunities ceased... Killed the career of at least one young rider on his team who said he would not dope. Two weeks later, the kid was fired.

You see, it's not just about him being a cheat. It's about him essentially taking the role of a mob-boss and on a whim, determining who has a future in the sport and who does not.

It's sick, twisted and pathetic.


----------

